# 2005 Fleetwood Revolution AIR FILTER



## Spudracer (Mar 26, 2011)

My air filter is close to coming due to be replaced, I just pulled the old one out, but for the life of me cannot find anywhere to buy a new one!

I went to my nearest Caterpillar dealer, they said it was a Fleetwood part.  So I called the fleetwood parts department in Greenville, SC, they said it was not a fleetwood part, and to get one from NAPA or a local Auto Parts store.  This thing is sitting in my bedroom floor and is at least 2-1/2 feet tall and about a foot in diameter.

Has anyone ever changed their air filter?  Where do you get one?

Thanks.


----------



## Spudracer (Mar 26, 2011)

RE: 2005 Fleetwood Revolution AIR FILTER

Found the perfect site for all Spartan chassis parts to include all filters, belts, etc...

www.rvchassisparts.com

Tom


----------



## vanole (Mar 26, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Revolution AIR FILTER

spudracer,

I have used them many times and are a good source.  So is the Filter Barn.

Jeff


----------

